# Raintree at Point at Poipu



## bobpark56 (Sep 13, 2015)

I just stumbled onto the fact that Raintree is offering units at the Point at Poipu. Does anyone know how many units are Raintree units and how many belong to DRI? Are there any others? Does Raintree own separate buildings? Or are their units scattered about?


----------



## Michael1991 (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know for sure, but DRI and Raintree could have some kind of reciprocal arrangement. Diamond might offer Raintree some weeks at the Point and Raintree might give Diamond access to weeks at, say, the Miners Club in Park City. If this is the case, then Raintree does not own any weeks at the Point at Poipu. Like I said, I don't know for sure what's happening, but DRI does use these kind of reciprocal agreements with other management companies.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 13, 2015)

Raintree doesn't own any units there, but Point @ Poipu is listed as one of the options from partner timeshare groups on the RVC website. It looks great to have the resort in the lineup, but availability is _VERY_ limited, and is not bookable online.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 14, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> I just stumbled onto the fact that Raintree is offering units at the Point at Poipu. Does anyone know how many units are Raintree units and how many belong to DRI? Are there any others? Does Raintree own separate buildings? Or are their units scattered about?


Raintree and Diamond swap a little bit of inventory between them.  The Raintree offerings that I've seen most frequently at DRI are the Club Regina properties.  

I own in both systems.  I haven't looked to see how many Raintree points are required to book in DRI.  Going the other way (booking Raintree using Diamond points), the cost per point to book in Raintree is pretty expensive.  IIRC, 10,000 points in DRI (equivalent to a 2-bedroom POV unit at Poipu), gets you either a hotel room or a studio at Club Regina PV.  That's a pretty darn expensive hotel room, and is about three times what my cost basis would be in Raintree points for the same unit.


----------

